# Trim Paint



## Rinky Dinks Painting (Feb 23, 2008)

Whats the best trim paint that you all have found out there that is waterbased . I like to use oil base but the smell in some homes they dont like it . I really like the sw Proclasic Or Prtr oil. I thought about the aura water based but I can not get it here , bm said that it was to high to order around here. So any other water based paints that lay down good besides that.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Pro-classic water based is probably the toughest paint to work with that I know of. Plus it is lacking in the sheen department IMO. 

I like BM regal and SW cashmere quite a bit.

are their guys using $50/gallon aura for trim paint?


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome Rink

I am with Rich on Pro-Classic.
Love BM Satin Impervo.


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*rich*

in the cashmere what sheen do you like on the trim the low or high luster assuming low...I am thinking of trying it in my house on the trim to see how i like it


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

thepainterr4you said:


> in the cashmere what sheen do you like on the trim the low or high luster assuming low...I am thinking of trying it in my house on the trim to see how i like it


I use medium lustre. Trust me, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*luster*

thanks rich gonna give it a shot


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

ProClassic can be tough to work with. Try taming it with 4-6oz/gallon of Latex X-Tender. You will find that PC will flow out better, the brush strokes will be reduced, and it will have a better gloss. Test it and you will see.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

BM Satin Impervo, smooth as glass.


----------



## yacob (Dec 16, 2007)

muralo high gloss 777 almost not brush strokes


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Our Semi is designed for such applications, we also have a High gloss that dries brushless. give us a call for a dealer near you.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

yacob said:


> muralo high gloss 777 almost not brush strokes


http://www.muralo.com/products/ultra-sg.html 
Am a Muralo man myself. Ultra Waterborn.

Look Here. (Gotta be different then Master T/H)

http://www.muralo.com/products/ultra-sg.html


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

KeirK said:


> Our Semi is designed for such applications, we also have a High gloss that dries brushless. give us a call for a dealer near you.


By "Dries Brushless" do you mean that it flow out well enough that no brush strokes show or they disapear?


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

I sure wish I had a way to get you all our product called DuraPoxy. For those of you that don't "know me" yet, my name is Brent. I work for Kelly-Moore Paints. We are a west coast company based out of CA. The farthest east we are as of today, is OK.

DuraPoxy comes in 3 sheens..... Eggshell(1686), Semi(1685), and Gloss(1680). It is quite honestly the best product for trim/cabinets/crown. Can be brushed, rolled, or sprayed. Like Mythic said, brush strokes are to an absolute minimum for a latex enamel. I have customers brush it over "aged" oils after they sand, and it sticks w/o any problems.

Again, I sure wish you could use this. You would not be disappointed.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Are your plans to grow to the east coast?


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

I doubt we will get to MD any time soon. Sorry. The only way I see that is w/ a dealer. We are looking to expand thru dealers, so if you know of anyone not satisfied w/ their current program let me know. I am just a sales rep, but I know who to contact to get that ball rolling. Thx.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

SW ProClassic. I use it for ALL my interior trim.

Duration (about 90% of the time) for exterior trim. Repaints especially....

J


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Am a Muralo man myself. Ultra Waterborn.
> 
> Look Here. (Gotta be different then Master T/H)
> 
> http://www.muralo.com/products/ultra-sg.html


Bingo! Thats what i use and recommend


----------



## polakthepainter (Jan 29, 2008)

would you guys say that SW is better then glidden delux diamond series? but to this day Manor Hall by Pittsburgh is on the top on my list.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know about any other paint for trim other than SW. I guess the only reason I realy stick with SW is because the ProClassic is sandable. I don't know any other paint that is sandable. I have used Miller Paint and wished I had never done so... Paint balls up and is a mess if you run and need to sand it out. I have used Miracle Sand to help with other paints that are not sandable.... I'd rather take the Miracle Sand step out and just use ProClassic if I error some how.

Are there other sandable paints other than SW ProClassic?

J


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

BM AquaGlo and Satin Impervo. I get better results with AquaGlo as far as brush strokes and coverage. I have to really pay attention with SI because I am kinda slow, it does produce a great finish as long as I do my part.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Have you used AquaGlo since its reformulation? I think it stinks for trim now and its no longer Aquaglo just regal Semi Gloss


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've used SW, BM, and others over the years, but always preferred KM. They are consistent, reasonably priced, and very accessible to contractors.

As Brent mentioned, Durapoxy has excellent qualities, and is one of the most reliable waterborne enamels I have ever used. It evolved as an alternative to oil base enamels back in the early 80's.

PRO: We're lucky to have them on the West Coast.
CON: Customer service varies. 

Question to Brent: Has Durapoxy been formulated for exterior applications?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

CApainter said:


> ...but always preferred KM...and very accessible to contractors


KM is only sold in 9 states
Not too accessible for me


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

They're just about in every city here in CA.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know about any other paint for trim other than SW. I guess the only reason I realy stick with SW is because the ProClassic is sandable. I don't know any other paint that is sandable. I have used Miller Paint and wished I had never done so... Paint balls up and is a mess if you run and need to sand it out. I have used Miracle Sand to help with other paints that are not sandable.... I'd rather take the Miracle Sand step out and just use ProClassic if I error some how.
> 
> Are there other sandable paints other than SW ProClassic?
> 
> J


Yes! The Muralo dries as hard as a rock. You can sand it next day. In fact last week I was spraying cabinet doors and one of my remaining hairs fell into the paint as I was looking at the door. Waited a hour and a half and used a fine sanding spong to sand the hair (and little ridge) out. (don't recommend this practice though)
Muralo does not roll or ball up when sanding like most latex. It is like sanding an alkyd product.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Have you used AquaGlo since its reformulation? I think it stinks for trim now and its no longer Aquaglo just regal Semi Gloss


 I haven't used any since they changed the name to Semi Gloss. What are you fining is the difference? Maybe I better get a can and try it out. I get very, very little exposure to latex in my jobs, most are oil. I like the finish with SI but it sets up as quick as superglue.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

stansoph said:


> I haven't used any since they changed the name to Semi Gloss. What are you fining is the difference? Maybe I better get a can and try it out. I get very, very little exposure to latex in my jobs, most are oil. I like the finish with SI but it sets up as quick as superglue.


I think the same with new formulation that being 100% acrylic now that it sets up to quick and doesn't seen to lay off as well. I still do use SI when oil is called for. But I change to the Muralo products which are a true waterborne product.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I am a Muralo guy - but if guys want a really sandable latex semigloss trim paint - that 'powders' like an oil trim paint when sanded - go get Pittsburgh Manor Hall - it sands just like oil.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I think the same with new formulation that being 100% acrylic now that it sets up to quick and doesn't seen to lay off as well. I still do use SI when oil is called for. But I change to the Muralo products which are a true waterborne product.


I wish there was a Muralo dealer here; I am near Seattle. I would like to give it a try.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah i don' t think they are that far... Sorry.. I love it out that way I need to get back out there a lot of good brewery's out that way!


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Yeah i don' t think they are that far... Sorry.. I love it out that way I need to get back out there a lot of good brewery's out that way!


You're right on the microbrews, almost as prevalant as coffee stands.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

S/W has a waterbased product that is great for trim called "Quali-Craft". Seems to be very popular in my area. Works well, different sheen levels available and most of all no brushstrokes. Very nice product.


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Are there other sandable paints other than SW ProClassic?
> 
> J


Yes sir. I am so confident that DuraPoxy is so far superior that I wish I could just make you believe me Jason. Give it a try. I humbly say "you will not regret it."


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I've used SW, BM, and others over the years, but always preferred KM. They are consistent, reasonably priced, and very accessible to contractors.
> 
> As Brent mentioned, Durapoxy has excellent qualities, and is one of the most reliable waterborne enamels I have ever used. It evolved as an alternative to oil base enamels back in the early 80's.
> 
> ...


CApainter, thanks so much for your vote of confidence!! Night and day difference in DuraPoxy from inception to today! To answer your Q, "yes". I personally am not confident in the product on exterior wood, due to how hard the product dries. Not really a flexible film. Just my opinion and apprehension. Works great on properly primed metals. I have a customer that used it on their 2 large rollup doors @ their shop in a dark green, and it is holding up great!

As you all know, each situation and applicator is different. That said, I need to say..... 
I had a 2nd time user(good painter) of DuraPoxy, mostly a ProClassic and Devoe guy, spray primed cabinet doors in a cold shop late in the afternoon. Have I mentioned it was Nov? Anyway, mid 50's outside, a bit cooler inside the shop. Had him apply a "tack" or "pi**" coat and let them sit for 15 minutes. Sun going down by the way, I had him "put it on" w/ his "2nd" coat. Wet on wet.

Went to the shop in the a.m. of the next day, and he simply could not believe what he saw. A great finish on his doors, smooth as glass w/ the exception of a few runs around screw holes.

Granted this was "swiss coffee", and not a deep purple or red color. But nonetheless, it worked. Now in different temperatures, I have customers who have wet sanded w/ a sanding sponge w/in 30 minutes. No balling. No kidding.

Sorry for the length here, but I am confident you won't find a better architectural coating for trim/crown/doors.

ps. CApainter, sorry about the service continuity, we strive for signature service as the standard in all stores.


----------



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

The best results I have experienced were with BM Satin Impervo oil. I have started using the acrylic Impervo and I am not quite happy. It lays down, but not nearly as well as the oil. A few oz. of latex thinner worked well enough, but I am still looking for the mountaintop. 
Adam


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

I wonder how some of the long time latex users would react after painting oil? I think when people say "almost as good as oil" ; it is a pretty big "almost".


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

:thumbup:Bm Aqua gol (semi gloss)


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

stansoph said:


> I wonder how some of the long time latex users would react after painting oil? I think when people say "almost as good as oil" ; it is a pretty big "almost".


Granted I cannot get oil here in Maryland anymore, but I like the latex paints better. The technology has really improved, it does not yellow, dries reasonably fast (something oil does not do), flows well, leaves a hard finish and IMHO does not drag as much as oil.
That said I don't think the newer latex SPRAYS as well as oil based paints. (maybe I have not mastered the leaning curve yet) Although on this last job, it turned out really well. (and neither spray as well as laquer)


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Duron signuture select semi gloss


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I think the same with new formulation that being 100% acrylic now that it sets up to quick and doesn't seen to lay off as well. I still do use SI when oil is called for. But I change to the Muralo products which are a true waterborne product.


What does true waterborn mean?


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

sage said:


> S/W has a waterbased product that is great for trim called "Quali-Craft". Seems to be very popular in my area. Works well, different sheen levels available and most of all no brushstrokes. Very nice product.


Quali-kote, you mean...its OK.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Joe,

Your would have to ask wolverine on that one, all I know is there is a difference between and standard acrylic paint and a waterborne paint. Maybe its the resins or I know that waterbornes tend to have a lot glycol in them


----------

